# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضوه جديدة

## شجن

السلام عليكم

انا عضوه جديدة حلت على هذا المنتدى الجديد

واتمنى من العدد القليل من الأعضاء انهم يرحبوا بي(12)

----------


## بيسان

اهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى يااحلى شجن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا 

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

بك أخت ... غاليه
وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى
الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً
وفي ختامي 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
تقبل شكري وتقديري

ووردي ووردتي
وفنجال قهوتي ترحيباً بك

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق
اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## شجن

تسلموا بيسان وشبكة الناصرة على الترحيب(5)

----------


## همسة حزن

هلا وغلا 
فيك شجن 
منوره حبيبتي

----------


## شجن

مشكورة هموسة على الترحيب

----------


## سراب الليل

اهلا وسهلا


انشاء الله تفيد وتستفيدي

تحياتي 

سراب الليل
(13)(13)

----------


## القلب المكسور

مرحبا بك اختي معنا في المنتدى ونتمنى لك الفائده

----------


## شاهزنان

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهلا و مرحبا فيش يالغالية ..
عسى ماحد يكسر لك قلبك يارب ...و الله كلنا سعداء
بأنظمامك معانا ...(1)

----------


## شجن

تسلموا على التعقيبات الحلوه

يا ذوق(5)(5)

----------


## الورد الأسود

[ALIGN=CENTER]ياهلا وكل الهلى 
مرحبا بكم معنى في  هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي  
يسعده ويشرفه انضمامكم الينى في  هذا المنتدى 
والذي  نتمنى ان يشكل  اسره واحده 
ويد واحده لكي  نكون جميعا اخوه واخوات بالفعل  لا بالاسم 
واتمنى من المولى عز وجل  ان يكون المنتدى قد نال  على رضاكم 
وحياكم الله معنى في هذا المنتدى الرئع 
مع تحياتي  
الــــــــــــــورد /عاشق  الاحزان والغموض[/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

مشكور الورد الأسود على الترحيب

----------


## العيون الحزينة

مية اهلا وسهلا فيك شجن منورة المنتدى والله
نتمنى لك كل التوفيق
العيون الحزينة

----------


## غصن الوفا

مراااااحب وانا مثلك عضوه جديدة تشرفنا اخت شجن

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أختي الغالية :-

..*.. شجن ..*..

بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك ...

:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:

بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع قلمك الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...



أختكم

»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## أسرار الليل

عانقت جدران منتدانا 
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب 



ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة
لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 
الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 
كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 
البعض في كل المجالات
أتمنى لك قضاء
وقت ممتع
معنا

----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ام الحلوين

[IMG]http://oojustmeoo.***********/AlvenHala.gif[/IMG]

----------


## حميد

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/la2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## سيناريو



----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------

